
Diving into Radare2 - joachimmm
http://blog.devit.co/diving-into-radare2/
======
lolsowrong
radare2: The ed of reverse engineering.

------
arcanus
Would recommend that for posts like this you provide a simple one paragraph
intro to radare2, since as someone who has never heard of it, I couldn't pick
up its purpose from the article.

~~~
mikeokner
The first paragraph mentions he's going to use radare2 to reverse some
shellcode and provides links to the official website and a comprehensive
guidebook. You can lead a horse to water...

~~~
j_s
FYI, the link to the official site in the article is broken; it should be:
[http://www.radare.org/](http://www.radare.org/)

A brief introduction usually prefaced with something along the lines of "In
case you're not familiar with ..." or something like that is always
appreciated!

(Also, since the author is asking for feedback [even though not specifically
regarding this issue] I believe OP's comment is even more appropriate and
helpful.)

~~~
scrapbird
Hey, I'm the author of the post (just found out someone linked it here). I've
fixed the link to radare2.org now.. Can't believe I hadn't noticed that to be
honest.

When I get home from work tonight I will add a short intro to r2, cheers for
the feedback.

